# Corsa Sedan - SQ install



## casão (Jan 19, 2009)

*2006 Corsa Sedan - SQ install*

This will be my build log, for my 2006/06 Chevy Corsa Sedan. 









By nikilauda, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-02-08









By nikilauda, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-02-08

(had to sell the rims to buy wedding rings )


My installed setup, so far:

Alpine CDA 7998
Alpine PDX 4.100
Alpine PDX 1.600
MB Quart PVF 213
JL 10w6v2

I was trying to create a diagram, but I had to format my laptop and I´m lacking the proper software, at the moment... :sad: I´ll probably do it tomorrow!

I´ve already bought a pair of Hybrid Audio Legatia L3 to build a 3-way setup, using an MB Quart 3-way and bi-amp crossover, along with the PVF 213.

I ran some test, to better position and direct the tweeters. Though a little harsh at first, those MB Quart inverted dome tweeters are VERY detailed and pleasant - once properly tuned!

For now, I´ll simply add the link to my install at the Brazilian car audio forum (autoforum.com.br), so you can check it out if you´re curious!

Passando para 3 vias - AutoForum.com.br

The upgrades over this setup I´m working on are replacing the PDX duo for a workhorse, such as Audison LRX5.1k OR I´ll end up buying 2-3 amps. Further down the road, I´ll probably add a good processor, but that´s probably next year...

Feel free to add comments!


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

We look forward to the build man.


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

First time i see Corsa sedan!!! OMG its cool!


----------



## maxxis (Jun 10, 2008)

First time I see it called a Chevy 

In SA its an Opel, in the UK a Vauxhall. :lol:


----------



## Beyond Silence (May 11, 2009)

and in australia its a Holden and it all belongs to GM so far. in south america they also have corsa pickups (at least they had it for the 2nd gen)


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

but in Russia its only Opel and only hatchback


----------



## 98RedGT (Jan 11, 2009)

Should be interesting -- looking forward to this one!


----------



## casão (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments!

Today I got my install kit, from Voodoo!

Complete set









ANL fuse holder + power and ground distributor









2awg power + ground









Cheap RCAs - anybody needs some?!?!?!  









If I can manage to work with a broken ankle, I should be able to install it this weekend! 

BTW, new upgrade acquired: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/classifieds/59415-fs-audison-lrx-5-1k-850-plus-shipping.html


----------



## casão (Jan 19, 2009)

SWINE said:


> First time i see Corsa sedan!!! OMG its cool!


This is how it looks now - since I had to sell te rims for rings....










Some pics of the interior:



























(here u can see my old Sony flagship deck - stolen )


----------



## casão (Jan 19, 2009)

Lil video on Corsa Sedans: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmEo2m-PcBI

Few more pics on the rims:

18" not lowered (my car was robbed and found 3 days later, no rims ):









Lowered stock:









16" Astra Sedan









Yes, there is a small pickup from this Corsa generation, called Montana over here. Heard it is also sold in South Africa and Latin America.

Stock


















A lil ground should never hurt 









That´s it for now!!


----------



## casão (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok, so I had my HD formatted and no softwares to play around...

Made a GRUNTLY REAL SIMPLE scheme of the components of my stereo as it is and as it will be - for now! 

So... Let´s go to it now:











And how it will be:










Didn´t put wiring/bat 'cause my install is, for now, as simple and plain as it can (some may think should) be.

Updates!

Bought 80 feet (25 m) of Belden 1585A and looking for more speaker wire.


----------



## casão (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok, as I am planning on everything prior to the install of the new items, I'm looking for some ideas for better using the HAT L3.

The manual mentions it is designed for IB use, also read ppl having trouble achieving wide ranges with the L3 in small sealed pods.

As you can see, I have my tweeters installed where it used to be an air vent (now they are on-axis):











This is the stock dashboard, taken from a website - nevermind the TID











I was planning on installing the L3s using the original tweeter location as a base for building an on-axis pod (have to figure out how to make as close as possible to IB), also keeping the tweeters where they are right now, adding adjustable pods to better direct and tune the system.











The original tweeter mount location, as you can see above, is the part I´m about to play with. This is the inside of this part:




















Any ideas??


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Hmm, how much are you willing to go for the L3's. 
As a general rule the further you can get a driver (speaker) away from you the better. Thus im thinking you think about the L3 in the kick panels or at the bottom of the A-pillar trim. Right where it meets the dash, but have the back side of the L3 play down into that cavaties of the dash....
Hope that helps, good work though!!

ps, i learnt a new word from my Brazilian friend, "biscatch!!" Not very nice...


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks like it should be a nice build.

I've never seen one as a sedan, they mustn't import the sedan's into Australia, it's a shame for what is such a nicely made car in that price range that the engine's are so notoriously unreliable, leave the cam belt much more then 37,000miles and your likely to end up with a lunched engine.


----------



## maxxis (Jun 10, 2008)

My only comment on the tweeters.

You are shortening the path lengths of the tweeter so more processing will be needed to get the staging perfect. Also the position of the tweeter might not work so well with reflections off the dash. 

What about building pods on the original panel behind the mirrors?


----------



## casão (Jan 19, 2009)

syd-monster said:


> Hmm, how much are you willing to go for the L3's.
> As a general rule the further you can get a driver (speaker) away from you the better. Thus im thinking you think about the L3 in the kick panels or at the bottom of the A-pillar trim. Right where it meets the dash, but have the back side of the L3 play down into that cavaties of the dash....
> Hope that helps, good work though!!
> 
> ps, i learnt a new word from my Brazilian friend, "biscatch!!" Not very nice...


I understand what you mean, seems like a good idea.

I´d really love to keep this as stealth as possible...

I´m gonna work on mock-up positioning for the speakers and I´ll post some more pics.

Thanx!


Ps. Yup, that´s pretty much how you say it! Not very nice, nonetheless, very useful! Should you find yourself in dire need of more profound and cult Portuguese, let me know!


----------



## casão (Jan 19, 2009)

Luke352 said:


> Looks like it should be a nice build.
> 
> I've never seen one as a sedan, they mustn't import the sedan's into Australia, it's a shame for what is such a nicely made car in that price range that the engine's are so notoriously unreliable, leave the cam belt much more then 37,000miles and your likely to end up with a lunched engine.


Thanx, man!

The engine we run over here is not the Ecotec. We use an older base, but technologically updated to accept both gas and alcohol. It´s actually known for being a pretty sturdy power plant!

Specs:

Potência máxima: 112 cv a 5.600 rpm (Gasolina) e 114 cv a 5.600 rpm (Álcool) Torque máximo: 17,7 mkgf (174 Nm) a 2.800 rpm

Not too shabby for a compact!


----------



## casão (Jan 19, 2009)

maxxis said:


> My only comment on the tweeters.
> 
> You are shortening the path lengths of the tweeter so more processing will be needed to get the staging perfect. Also the position of the tweeter might not work so well with reflections off the dash.
> 
> What about building pods on the original panel behind the mirrors?


Thanx for you comments!

My tweeters, as they are today, are placed poiting towards the driver, not to the windscreen. Still have to post a pic of that!

I´m also considering the "stock" install, for the tweeters, placing the L3s at the A-pillars...

I´ll probably run some outside speaker wire and play with staging pretty soon, until I find the best place for both!


----------



## CarlosGomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice to see some other brazilians here!!
Congrats man, I´m gathering my stuff and waiting to trade me actual car to post my own build log, here and at Autosom.
So far so good! I´ll keep following the post!
Parabéns Casão!


----------



## Crawling Chaos (Jan 26, 2009)

syd-monster said:


> ps, i learnt a new word from my Brazilian friend, "biscatch!!" Not very nice...


Well, the correct grafia is "biscate" and isn't a bad word in its origin. The actual used sense is a bad one, indeed. The original meaning of "biscate" is a very short term job such as wall painting or small house repairs. But it is used today in Brazil to point out prostitutes.

[]'s
Crawling Chaos

Edit: missing word.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Crawling Chaos said:


> Well, the correct grafia is "biscate" and isn't a bad word in its origin. The actual used sense is a bad one, indeed. The original meaning of "biscate" is a very short term job such as wall painting or small house repairs. But it is used today in Brazil to point out prostitutes.
> 
> []'s
> Crawling Chaos
> ...


Thanks Chaos, im improving my portugese, but in all the bad words first!


----------



## Crawling Chaos (Jan 26, 2009)

syd-monster said:


> Thanks Chaos, im improving my portugese, but in all the bad words first!



No problem. Hey Syd, can you point out here can I find Eichmann bullet plugs with an honest price in Down Under?? I have a friend there that can bring me these things.

[]´s
Crawling Chaos


----------



## casão (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok, since my last post, it'd be fair to say some major steps were taken!

Still haven´t decided the place for the L3 (still inclined for sail panels), still missing good quality speaker wire in quantity, but most of the wiring jog has been re-done.

Here we go, some pics!

Subwoofer cable:




















Box and redhaired help:











Stalkers:











Power and ground distributor:


----------



## casão (Jan 19, 2009)

And it goes on...

New battery:




















Here we go:











Tearing the car apart:











Fred (The Crawling Chaos) helping me out:











Blue is + cable. The red you see there went to he other side:


----------



## casão (Jan 19, 2009)

Not over yet!

+ cable in final position:











Trunk = mess:











GO PACK, GO!!!! RCA interconnects moving to passenger's side:











Once upon a time, there was a pretty rear seat...











Trunk = tool box storage:











Rear:










Front:


----------



## casão (Jan 19, 2009)

Finally!

RCAs set:

















(darn part...)











New +:





























RCA interconnect getting to the trunk:











My fianceé taught me how to braid! Belden cables (still don´t know what component they will feed):




















That´s it for now!

I´m looking for a way to get the speaker wire into the door - there's a small hole in the bottom part, that could be my salvation!

Also, I was told that this kind of braiding tends to lessen the low frequencies - thus, not adequate for the midbass. Any tips/hints on this?

Thanx for stopping by!


----------



## casão (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok, new updates!

A friend of mine will sell his Corsa, so he gave me his A's!! 



















I will remove this leatherish cloth and use something similar to the car itself, in dark gray. The marks of imperfections you see, all caused by the harshness of the sun... Stretching and shrinking way too much will do that to an inadequate material!


----------



## casão (Jan 19, 2009)

BTW, the Beldens will be used on both the tweeters and L3s, while the mid will have starquad wire.

Might have some news by tomorrow!


----------



## casão (Jan 19, 2009)

Updates!

Mirwoofer cables bought - still figuring out HOW to get them into the door without much of a mess...

Audison 5.1k has arrived!!!!! 

After a looooong journey, "with a little help from my friends", from Texas to Jersey, to Connecticut, to Minas Gerais, to Brasilia!!

What can I say about the amp? IMMACULATE packing and condition of the amp!! Pretty much BNIB!!!

Some pics:

That´s how it got here:










Soon, someone else was interested:










... just wouldn´t leave:










Ok, all he wanted was the box and, NO, he didn´t get into it - although trying a handfull of times.










Size comparison - Alpine PDX x Audison 5.1k:










I wouldn't call it "fancy" in terms of looks, but closer to an Armani, as a suit. Classy. Weights more than both PDX amps together.

Still haven´t tested, but should do it pretty soon!

Some doubts persist, regarding my install:

1. Looking for a good trunk design, that allows me to recline the rear seat when I need to (my fianceé's car does not recline the rear seat...);

2. The MDF rings (no pics yet) for the tweeters and the L3s are NOT looking good on the A pillar together... Too big and the angle of the A pillar does not allow a deep install for the A3;

3. Still trying to figure out what to do with the Belden wiring I have (L3+tweets). My present lenght is 75 ft, which comes down to approximatelly 18ft, after braiding - not enough... Since I DO NOT have access to more cables (unless importing from the US - takes around 2-8 weeks), I might have to improvise.

I´ll work on fiberglassing the A pillars this weekend and I should have some interesting news soon!


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey Casao! You don't have to braid. Unbraided is also ok. 

Let me know on MSN if you need any help!

Great pics!


----------



## casão (Jan 19, 2009)

Ianaconi said:


> Hey Casao! You don't have to braid. Unbraided is also ok.
> 
> Let me know on MSN if you need any help!
> 
> Great pics!


Thanx again!

I was gonna reach you on MSN today - I am building the A-pillars and we (me, Fren and Kleber) made major moves towards that yesterday night, but I´m not EXACTLY sure on allowing more airflow to the L3s.

I´ll post some pictures later. 

The braided Belden is not a settled issue yet. I could use the current wiring I have as a temporary solution, from the amplifier to the crossovers and use the current braiding (around 12 ft) FROM the crossovers to the speakers.

The crossovers will be placed into the dash, so less wiring is required!


----------



## Crawling Chaos (Jan 26, 2009)

casão said:


> I was gonna reach you on MSN today - I am building the A-pillars and we (me, Fren and Kleber) made major moves towards that yesterday night, but I´m not EXACTLY sure on allowing more airflow to the L3s.


who is Fren?? 

[]'s
Crawling Chaos


----------



## peagaah (Aug 3, 2008)

nice Casao. +1 from brazil ^^


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Where are the updates my turkish friend?


----------



## galegorafa (Jul 22, 2009)

Ianaconi said:


> Where are the updates my turkish friend?


HÁ, turkish


Keep going Casão! 
Just brazilian guys here...

Cheers


galegorafa


----------



## casão (Jan 19, 2009)

I WAS in Turkey!

Awesome places to visit, btw!

Bad news is some mtf broke my rear passenger window and stole my 10w6v2.........

Good news is all of the other stuff is still there, in the same place! 

More good news - just got my Clarion DRZ9255 installed!

Pics soon!


----------



## Alex84 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey Casao, here's one more from Brazil. I'm really sorry about your sub, it's stolen wasn't it? I hope u find a substitute for it ASAP. BTW, haven't u installed the L3's so far have u?


----------



## casão (Jan 19, 2009)

I´m sorry 2... But I did find another one, don´t worry! Should be here in no time (1-2 months - darn customs)!

Yes, they are installed!

My A-pillars are not finished, though they are funcional. I other words, they are ugly as hell, but they play! 

I´ll have a few more upgrades soon... I´ll let y'all know


----------



## casão (Jan 19, 2009)

I´m preparing my car to compete in Dec 5th, so time is running out!

Got the 10w6v2 and it should be all done this week!

Decided to do try some tricks on the door:




























That´s all for now...

Soon, the car will be done and I´ll post everything


----------



## BY-RONALD (May 24, 2009)

Casão!!! Show your doorpod . 

P.S: More onde Brazilian...


----------



## leorbolato (Apr 26, 2009)

Any news on the building log?


----------

